# Awesome string quilt!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Check this one out guys!
http://margretmarysplace.blogspot.com/2011/10/bloggers-quilt-festival.html


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! I can even imagine how long it took to make that puppy. Just gorgeous. I keep thinking about getting back to quilting, then I visit a fabric store and see the high cost cost of fabric. :shocked:


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is beautiful but oh man the time it would take. After the Bonnie Hunter quilt it will be awhile before I do anymore string blocks! lol!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Pretty quilt, but since it's mostly strip piecing, it doesn't seem that it'd take too long to do.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Gasp! I thought the Cathedra Window pattern, I am working on is going slow.....I not sure I'd last thru that one!

It is lovely!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Terri is right, it's a string quilt.. they are FAST to make! And very forgiving for the beginner quilter.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the wonderful website. I have been eyeing all the mens plaid shirts at the thrift store but didn't know what I would do with them. Now I know. I guess this will be in my list of things to make after I get this last spider web quilt top done. The actually go fast once you get a plan of attack done and those are bigger pieces than what goes into a spider web quilt.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My mother use to make string quilts. She would just cut squares of newspaper then start sewing strips on then tear the paper off after trimming the edges to match the news paper square.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

They're a lot of fun to make! I've only done two, but I want to make more.
Here's a snip from one I made my grandson a couple years ago.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

What's a spider web quilt? PICTURES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Wonderfull and scraps make it even better. 

I made enough blocks for 2 strip quilts and would have never thought of setting one this way. I just just have square blocks with strips straight arossed. Any strips not long enough got toss. Have to clear out stuff and packed to move. But my strips we not straight but some wider on one end the other. Still some strips left but not enough a top I think. 

I still have another big box of scrap up stairs. It all has to fit into one bedroom of the new house. Or put in storage. Those storage units are not mouse proof. At the price of matertial I am glad to have it. Maybe put machine and me in the storage unit to sew in warm weather and take material to it as I use it. I was planng to use one bedroom for sewing. 

I just bought 18 more yds at Walmart this month. $100 does not go anywhere on material buying.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

JulieK just did a sew a long on this quilt. Hers is gorgeous and so were everyone who sewed along with her.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

CJ,
here is a link to the pattern I am using for my spiderweb and there is a picture.

http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2005/06/string-spider-web.html


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh COOL! I've not seen that pattern before!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I really like the first link posted but I am not sure I understand why you need a foundation piece. Why not just sew the strips and then square them up?

There is no way I could do that spider web. It makes me dizzy just to quickly look at the picture! I admire your patience with that thing.


----------

